# Tar Heel Injury



## TheArborist (Sep 22, 2008)

Coincidentally pulled up on a site where rescue vehicles were responding to an injured tree climber in Chapel Hill, NC. The company is Tar Heel Tree Service out of Haw River, NC. I understand that the climber was in a dead 14" dbh tree, the tree broke at some point, climber fell onto roof of house, then to the ground with some portion of the tree landing on his chest. Possible broken pelvis and internal injuries.
Curious how to find out more (other than calling the company). Is there a standard website/data base/OSHA source to search through?
Incident happened 9/18/2008


----------



## brisawyer (Sep 23, 2008)

Got any buddies at the firehouse that responded? Find out witch house responded and go ask. State that you are from a tree company and are interested in what happened wand why. Ask how you guys can help each other and what to expect if a similar situation happened with your crew. Some fire depts will talk if you dont come across as some nosy busybody. Some wont discuss any incidents its worth a shot if you have some time. Dont expect to get any patient details thats all confidential and covered by hippa laws.


----------

